# 1 of 2500 HEMI CUDA "Slot Car Johnnies



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

sweet :jest:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

John has been selling those bodies for quite some time and they're very nice. Looks like someone got himself a sticker, a SCJ business card, and a recycled JL slot car case. I've got my SCJ Cuda sitting on a Tomy SRT chassis and it runs quite well. When you get that body, the bright yellow JL pullback Cuda (or Mopar or No Car), and the lime green pullback Cuda on the track at the same time it's like the StarBurst Fruit Chews 500. I have to find a hot pink or red one to complete the tangy look.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL, Too! I really like that orange cuda also. I am ordering up a bunch of chassis and will just HAVE to get it!  ",,,but honey, I NEED this orange color! It will be worth a whole LOT in the future!" LOL

I started ram truck race 500 at my house on saturday nights when the gang comes over for movies. I went hunting for different color trucks and only found the red, yellow and blue with the white stripes and a lime green no stripes. Is there another color besides the three with a white stripes? We have to draw lots to see who gets what color and it is sad to see the guy with the lime green one to grumble about the color. lol


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

There's a black one and the pewter colored one from the latest release. I believe there was a pewter one in there. Poster suffers from CRS.  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

There's also a red chrome and a white one with blue stripes. These are pullback bodies.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Looks like someone got himself a sticker, a SCJ business card, and a recycled JL slot car case.


Sticker comes on the card hooked to the baggie Johnnies sells it in. I pealed it off the card and placed it on the case. Trimed the card to fit the case and I added the chassis .Looks great displayed this way.:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

JAG sells a similar body but with the white billboards. Makes a nice pair.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> JAG sells a similar body but with the white billboards. Makes a nice pair.



Yes they do. You need both for a great set!. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

ROFLMAO :roll: 

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com

PS
The Orange w/White billboard graphics is actually an REH (American Line) exclusive and is also limited to 2500 pieces........we sold the rights to them last year when we did these cars.


----------

